# Probleme des drivers sur Windows 10 ( Bootcamp )



## DayosS (8 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques temps, j'avais réussi à installer windows 10 sur mon vieux iMac mid-2011.
Malheureusement, après avoir installé tous les drivers avec bootcamp, j'ai constaté quelques soucis comme par exemple la luminosité qui parfois baisse toute seule, la son qui ne marche pas ou encore certaines resolutions manquantes, notamment en "1920x1080 16/9" .

Après quelques recherches, j'ai cru comprendre que mon iMac ne pouvait être supporté pour Windows 10 mais seulement jusqu'a windows 7 ( ou 8 ) d'après le site d'Apple.

Bien évidemment, je n'ai pas envie de retourner sur Windows 7, et donc je voulais savoir s'il était possible de régler ces problèmes ? Sinon, faut il vraiment que je passe a une machine plus récente pour profiter de toutes les fonctionnalités de Windows 10 ?


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2016)

DayosS a dit:


> Sinon, faut il vraiment que je passe a une machine plus récente pour profiter de toutes les fonctionnalités de Windows 10 ?


Oui.


----------



## DayosS (8 Décembre 2016)

Ce serait quand meme dommage de ne pas pouvoir profiter de Windows 10 uniquement a cause du son ou de la resolution, quoique la resolution, je peux encore m'en passer meme si c'est du 1400x1050.


----------

